# Wolves Need to Make A Crucial Desicion



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I know McHale and the rest of the Front Office here are probably too dumb to this of this at this point, but they need to think if the Wolves will begin building towards the future or the near future. Future as in getting rid of KG and getting a high pick this draft and getting guys like Foye, McCants and Smith some PT... Or trading for AI and making a run for the championship this and/or next season. Chances are the Wolves do neither and stick with what they are doing right now, and get the number 12 pick and that will be set off to LA.
Ideas for the future. Well Greg Oden. Hoopshype made a good point by saying that maybe the wolves are waiting to see which teams are horrible then trading KG or waiting for the summer. Even if Oden is not picked, there are about 3-4 other guys in that draft that you could build a franchise around. We have the backcourt set for the future, if we can keep guys like Foye and McCants. Smith could also be a huge piece to the puzzle. If the number pick was not there, getting a high pick and a late first rounder would be great in exchange for kg. Problem though is that we have lost many picks already, there is a chance that the player we draft in 08 is a bust, and there is a chance to win now.
For the near future there is AI. We know AI would allow us to have arguably the best combo in the NBA right now. We also have a few other guys on the team who can still play if we lose hudson, griffy, davis and Foye. We would still have a good group of role players. It would also help if Alan Henderson was thrown in to the trade. It seems like this is the perfect fit too. KG is unselfish and does not like taking to many shots to get up to 20 points, and Iverson will take about a million shots. Guys like James and Blount will have the worst defenders against them, so it will open up their game. Plus, the will to win for kg and ai are amaing. 
TOugh decision to make... I would make the AI decision... But chances are, with our luck, the wolves would end up with the same roster. 
what would you do?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Without ANY DOUBT, trade for AI (remember that Wolves traded a lot of 1st round picks, and they aren't struggling so badly in order to grab a Greg Oden)... Wolves seems like a mediocre team, but a mediocre team with a superstar... Perfect fit for AI.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I would do the AI trade in a heartbeat, for a couple of reasons. First, I really do think that KG is the perfect player to play beside him. The only players that I'd really rather see KG playing alongside are Kobe or maybe Pierce or Ray Allen. Second, like someone had suggested in a different thread, I think that management not making a bold move like this when available would push KG over the edge. This is the best chance that the team has to improve while KG is still in his prime, and he obviously knows that, seeing how hard he's campaigning. I don't care about AI's salary or his image...if they don't move on this, it's clear that they are content being a .500 team. It's just crazy to me that a team that always seems to look for the quick fix (Cassell, Spree, Jaric, Davis, etc) is hesitant to make a move that may ACTUALLY be a fix. Third, and finally, I don't trust the McHale regime to build this team through the draft. And I don't think that I really have to explain why.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Even if we did "rebuild" and got lucky and landed Oden, what reason would we have to think things would go any differently than they did with Garnett?

I say let's take our "chances" on Garnett.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think it's alot simpler than you make it seem. The Wolves didn't "lose" those 1st round picks, they traded them. They knew what they were doing when that happened. There would be no logical reason to do that if they were even considering rebuilding. I know rumors go around all the time, but when you look at what this team has been doing, I don't think trading KG is or has been in their plans. I like our young guys too, but really, they're not that great. McCants didn't make 1st or 2nd All-Rookie team last year, and at this pace Foye isn't going to either. Neither of those guys are top 10 rookies in their respective classes, yet they're what we should build our franchise around? I don't know about that.

As far as Iverson goes, I think that's simple too, you do everything possible to get him in a Timberwolves jersey. The team has been doing well lately, but there's still no chance for this team to contend. KG and AI bring you to that level immediately.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Even if we did "rebuild" and got lucky and landed Oden, what reason would we have to think things would go any differently than they did with Garnett?
> 
> I say let's take our "chances" on Garnett.


I'd stick with Garnett, thanks. I honestly don't know what to do with Oden. We went into so much rebuilding mode, and it is time for us to be a true team unlike it is. I really do not want to watch them rebuild the team for another 10 years.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

socco said:


> I think it's alot simpler than you make it seem. The Wolves didn't "lose" those 1st round picks, they traded them. They knew what they were doing when that happened. There would be no logical reason to do that if they were even considering rebuilding. I know rumors go around all the time, but when you look at what this team has been doing, I don't think trading KG is or has been in their plans. I like our young guys too, but really, they're not that great. *McCants didn't make 1st or 2nd All-Rookie team last year, and at this pace Foye isn't going to either. Neither of those guys are top 10 rookies in their respective classes, yet they're what we should build our franchise around? I don't know about that.*
> 
> As far as Iverson goes, I think that's simple too, you do everything possible to get him in a Timberwolves jersey. The team has been doing well lately, but there's still no chance for this team to contend. KG and AI bring you to that level immediately.



That doesn't mean anything really..Sure it's nice to have your rookie contribute right away but most of the time they won't. They both still have alot of upside just casey won't give them enough minutes(mostly last year with McCants.)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

There's alot of young players who have "upside". And it's not like we were a contending team and those guys were sitting because we already had good players ahead of them. They've had every chance to earn minutes, and haven't done it. I still like them, but I think sometimes they can be a bit overrated, probably because we haven't had any rookies contribute since Szczerbiak. Foye and McCants are good, but are they better than Gerald Green and Rudy Gay? Or how about Brandon Roy and Danny Granger? We could've had either of those combos instead. Players like that aren't as hard to find as it may seem.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

garnett and iversons contract finish in the same year do they not?

basically that gives us 2 years to throw at a championship run, if we're close and can re-sign them then we do that, if not... then thats over 40 mil coming off the books at once, if not sign and trades.
this trade makes too much sense for it not to be top priority.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> garnett and iversons contract finish in the same year do they not?
> 
> basically that gives us 2 years to throw at a championship run, if we're close and can re-sign them then we do that, if not... then thats over 40 mil coming off the books at once, if not sign and trades.
> this trade makes too much sense for it not to be top priority.


Yep. And Blount's and Hudson's deals expire the year after that. There's a decent chance we'll have given our 1st rounders to LA and Boston by then too, so we'd be in a good situation to rebuild, unlike now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Yep. And Blount's and Hudson's deals expire the year after that. There's a decent chance we'll have given our 1st rounders to LA and Boston by then too, so we'd be in a good situation to rebuild, unlike now.


almost a perfect situation, imagine if garnett and iverson both re signed for cheap (well cheap compared to now) giving us some cap room, then when hudson and blount come off the books we could add a good young player(s) to those guys who would probably start declining in 3-4 years.. iverson more so than kg

these 2 guys could be a great tandem for years... even when they start slowing down, garnett will stay productive and be more defensive, while iverson will probably turn into more of a shooter... pick up a slashing swing man in FA '08, or a big man.
really isnt just a 1 or 2 year plan like it appears to be, future would actually be very bright


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont think think they will be a great tandem for years. 5 at the most. 2 at the least. KG is 30 and AI is 31... They are not as young as they used to be obviously. I mean, if that were the case, rebuilding then would not be a bad idea...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

> I know rumors go around all the time, but when you look at what this team has been doing, I don't think trading KG is or has been in their plans. I like our young guys too, but really, they're not that great. McCants didn't make 1st or 2nd All-Rookie team last year, and at this pace Foye isn't going to either. Neither of those guys are top 10 rookies in their respective classes, yet they're what we should build our franchise around? I don't know about that.


Thank you!

I think we all just got used to having young players like Ebi who was a complete scrub, that we are making Foye and McCants out to be more than they are. They are average players at best, and aside from a miracle happening, will always be that. We can't honestly think we'll be anything better than the worst team in the league for the next 5 years if we trade Garnett.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that both Minnesota and Boston are in a crucial moment. Both are contending in an Iverson "race", and the team (or the teams, in case that he get traded otherwise) that lose this "race" will have to face the same questions that Philadelphia is facing with AI now. I mean, no Iverson and no significant changes, it means that somewhere in the future we'll see a trade request from KG or Pierce.

Personally, I think that Minnesota have the best deal (along with Denver) for both teams. It's still too early to say how good Foye can be, but anyways, it's not like he will turn into a "D-Wade" this season... And KG can't wait too much, he is getting older and want to be AT LEAST competitive, not always the superstar in a "middle-tie" team...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

I say trade for AI. We want to win now. this is the best chance for KG to win NOW. 

Sure we could continue building around KG.. but that takes awhile. Either win with KG AND AI now... or send KG away to let him win somewhere else.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think he'll leave, but if we dont get iverson its gotta hurt garnett.
if we dont land him we need to make the playoffs, hell we NEED to get out of the first round, gotta show garnett theres reason to stick around, which there is.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Go for it, then.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Im tired of waiting!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

To be honest, I'm starting to guess that Sixers will wait until December 15, so it means that the Iverson trade may involve some player recently signed... Just food for thought!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> To be honest, I'm starting to guess that Sixers will wait until December 15, so it means that the Iverson trade may involve some player recently signed... Just food for thought!


Hopefully. Right now, for the firs time and unbiasly, i think the wolves are the best fit.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Hopefully. Right now, for the firs time and unbiasly, i think the wolves are the best fit.


i have always thought they were the best fit.. KG and AI almost makes too much sense, its what we had to offer back that has been the issue


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

What makes ppl think that Philly would want guys like Foye and McCants(They haven't showed anythin) or R. Davis and James, and I don't even think Minny has picks to give. I don't think this will happen.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

raptorsrule15 said:


> What makes ppl think that Philly would want guys like Foye and McCants(They haven't showed anythin) or R. Davis and James, and I don't even think Minny has picks to give. I don't think this will happen.


Why not like Foye? Playes have to start somewhere. And they do anyway.

The 76ers will have to take something, and that's a good offer. Apparently they thought Webber and AI could have one more go and try to win about 47 in the East for a 4-seed, maybe make noise in the playoffs, as Webber was okay last year. Then they started like crap and AI felt, IMO, he was putting more into the organization than he was getting out of it, or he knew they'd rebuild.

People like to moan and groan about AI taking bad shots, but he's one of the best drivers ever and a FT machine. He's scoring 10 a game at the line, if he were on a good team he could pick and choose to get about 12 more, but he's the finisher, the one relied upon to score. When he takes more shots, the Sixers actually have done better as he plays very well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

raptorsrule15 said:


> What makes ppl think that Philly would want guys like Foye and McCants(They haven't showed anythin) or R. Davis and James, and I don't even think Minny has picks to give. I don't think this will happen.


foye is potentially (and touted by many before the draft) the best player from this draft class, he hasnt had a lot of minutes to show it though... he will be a big time player in the league, plus hes from philly.
he's the reason the wolves are getting in on the AI trade sweeps, billy king loves the kid


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

Foye is a bumb. If he was so good we would be doing somthing. I say trade him for whatever true star we can get our hands on. I don't care about potential. I don't even think he has that much upside. He will never be a 25/5/5/ guy. He doesn't have the talant for that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

22 - 4 - 6 prime numbers or something along those lines for him.. dont get me wrong i dont think he'll get to the very top of the nba but he's a good player for the 6'ers to put next to carney, iggy etc


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope the 76ers are stupid enough to think he's a futer franchise player.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

raptorsrule15 said:


> What makes ppl think that Philly would want guys like Foye and McCants(They haven't showed anythin) or R. Davis and James, and I don't even think Minny has picks to give. I don't think this will happen.


Philly has loved Foye ever since draft night.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Im tired of waiting!


calm down, Iverson is on his way to LA :greatjob:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

alexander said:


> calm down, Iverson is on his way to LA :greatjob:


and people think wolves fans are dreaming


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> and people think wolves fans are dreaming


The CLippers could get him if they want him. It's all over for the T-Wolves. I think we blew it. We are pretty much out of it. I know it's lame but it's the truth.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> and people think wolves fans are dreaming


and we are allowed to, can't we?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> and we are allowed to, can't we?


of course.. the wolves have been mentioned from start to finish, i honestly think AI is coming to minny, im a fan obviously but ive been following it very closely and i think its the biggest possibility
clippers wouldnt offer livingston so they're out
Baron didnt want to move, and AI didnt wanna go to GS so that killed GS's chances.
Charlotte has denied any interest, even if they did iverson shut it down.
celtics have now been reported as never even making an official offer, completely counting them out (assuming rumors re true)
miami cant possibly have enough to offer in wright/posey etc
the maloofs counted the kings out a long time ago, and they seemed very serious about not being interested.

i think it comes down to the wolves and the nuggets.
the nuggets would hate for AI to land in minny so i think they might be trying a bit harder than they have to (nene, 2 1st rounders) so i hope they realise AI and melo couldnt really co-exist averaging 30 a game each.
minny has foye to offer and we have garnett for iverson to team up with so you know he wont say no to a trade here

sure, maybe the wolves fan in me taking a view on this, but i think iverson will be in a wolves uni by late tomorro





well at least i really hope so lol


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> and we are allowed to, can't we?


Yes we R. And i'm putting: I LOVE McHale, with BIG letters as my sign. when AI is a Timberwolf. This promise will seal the deal. And just in case, it stay's there for eternity, i'm not kidding, this action really improves our chances.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Honestly, I love the Wolves even though they're in our conference. However, I PRAY you don't get him. If you guys get AI and KG together, nobody could stop you.

If for nothing else, Denver NEEDS to sign him so we dont' have to put up with a dominating Minny team again. I don't know how many times the Big Ticket has stolen games from us. He's a talent, but he makes me cry so often. 

Hey, if we get AI, can we trade him straight up for KG?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Honestly, I love the Wolves even though they're in our conference. However, I PRAY you don't get him. If you guys get AI and KG together, nobody could stop you.
> 
> If for nothing else, Denver NEEDS to sign him so we dont' have to put up with a dominating Minny team again. I don't know how many times the Big Ticket has stolen games from us. He's a talent, but he makes me cry so often.
> 
> Hey, if we get AI, can we trade him straight up for KG?


honestly i think thats one of the reasons denver is so interested.... if they dont get AI the chances are that the wolves will, which would kill them.
more than likely take a higher spot in the conference and a longer trip through the playoffs.
he might not fit perfectly in denver, but its still iverson and at least he's not fighting against you in your division.
and dude, i like the nuggets, melo is awesome and i enjoy th way they play, but damn i really hope they dont land AI.

and hell no i aint tradin you KG for AI haha


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> Honestly, I love the Wolves even though they're in our conference. However, I PRAY you don't get him. If you guys get AI and KG together, nobody could stop you.
> 
> If for nothing else, Denver NEEDS to sign him so we dont' have to put up with a dominating Minny team again. I don't know how many times the Big Ticket has stolen games from us. He's a talent, but he makes me cry so often.
> 
> Hey, if we get AI, can we trade him straight up for KG?


I don't see why you care. Denver has no shot at a title any way. You can forget about them winning with or without AI. so it doesn't matter if you get him or not. You say nobody would be able to stop us.....I think the Mavs could. With AI we would be probably a 55 win team maybe...the mavs are a 60 win quality team that pretty much have no weakness. If we get Ai it doesn't just turn us into the Kobe/Shaq Lakers. 

With AI we would only be a Suns level Team IMO. I'm a bit pissed right now because you guys are getting him. Carmelo is just gonna hog the ball and ruin AI's career. I want AI to retire. You guys are gonna make AI look bad and because of it he won't be a lock HOFer any more. If he goes to Denver I hope Carmelo dies or somthing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shining Greatness said:


> I don't see why you care. Denver has no shot at a title any way. You can forget about them winning with or without AI. so it doesn't matter if you get him or not. You say nobody would be able to stop us.....I think the Mavs could. With AI we would be probably a 55 win team maybe...the mavs are a 60 win quality team that pretty much have no weakness. If we get Ai it doesn't just turn us into the Kobe/Shaq Lakers.
> 
> With AI we would only be a Suns level Team IMO. I'm a bit pissed right now because you guys are getting him. Carmelo is just gonna hog the ball and ruin AI's career. I want AI to retire. You guys are gonna make AI look bad and because of it he won't be a lock HOFer any more. If he goes to Denver I hope Carmelo dies or somthing.


weird.....

i think an AI/Melo/Camby core is right up there, and with the right draw could make the WCF, the finals or maybe even go all the way.

i also think AI would look great on the wolves, getting more open looks and a higher fg% because of garnett, and also having a real defensive stopper behind him.
but hey, thats just me


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Shining Greatness said:


> I don't see why you care. Denver has no shot at a title any way. You can forget about them winning with or without AI. so it doesn't matter if you get him or not. You say nobody would be able to stop us.....I think the Mavs could. With AI we would be probably a 55 win team maybe...the mavs are a 60 win quality team that pretty much have no weakness. If we get Ai it doesn't just turn us into the Kobe/Shaq Lakers.
> 
> With AI we would only be a Suns level Team IMO. I'm a bit pissed right now because you guys are getting him. Carmelo is just gonna hog the ball and ruin AI's career. I want AI to retire. You guys are gonna make AI look bad and because of it he won't be a lock HOFer any more. If he goes to Denver I hope Carmelo dies or somthing.


:chill: 

AI won't make either of us better? Why are the GM's fighting over him, then?

Melo hogging the ball is like saying the Wolves will make it out of the first round...not gonna' happen. AI has avergaed 28.1 ppg for 11 years...the THIRD HIGHEST in NBA history over that span of time. I think he's pretty much a lock...if he came to Denver, he'd have a chance at a title, which would solidify his chances of the HOF.

As far as saying Melo should die, well, I'm not going to flame you, cause it's just not worth my efforts.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Also, if you have JR Smith, Melo, and AI on the same team...imagine how many open shots they'll all get! Nobody could double team with those three out there together.


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> :chill:
> 
> AI won't make either of us better? Why are the GM's fighting over him, then?
> 
> ...


He would make the Wolves better, but not Denver IMO. I just don't see it working. I don't think they have the right role player or enough defence to go after a title like you guys are thinking. I was just bull****ing about the Melo should die thing. I apoligize for that. It was uncalled for. I'm just so mad that AI is going to Denver. It makes me sick. For me this is the worst thing in NBA history. If AI came to Minnesota I think he would have a shot at the tittle, but not in Denver. 

What exactly is Denver giving up for AI? He's going to to really change the look of your team. I just don't see it working.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

How much of the news are BS?
Here's an example from realGM.com:


> NBA league sources say that the Denver Nuggets are close to a deal that would bring All-star point guard Allen Iverson from the Philadelphia 76ers to the Mile High City.
> 
> The sources say the deal could be reached as early as Friday.
> 
> ...


"NBA league sources"
"The sources"
"A source familiar with negotiations"
I mean what are those sources?
I still think that Sixers are just trying to get better offers from teams. Denver is just maybe one of the most discusting teams in NBA IMO, so i really wouldn't want to see AI there. How many of you think that either Nuggets or Wolves is AI's destination? I do, and i'm concerned about our chances.:sigh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Honestly darth-horax, I can't say AI going to Denver scares me too much for two reasons. One being that Denver is already a better team than us, so it's not like they'd be taking a potential playoff spot. And two, I don't think AI and Melo would fit well together, unless they start playing with two balls.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll leave the "playing with two balls" comment alone. 

I'm worried about that aspect, too. I'm just hoping that if he comes to Denver that they'll be able to share like Michael and Scottie.

It worked well during the Olympics, but htis is the NBA.

AI would have to know that the Nuggs are Melo's team. AI would be the second option, which I know he wouldn't like.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

both of them are very very offensive minded players, i honestly think they dont fit together well at all.
who are the plays going to be called for, if your deffering to melo all the time then what is AI gonna do for you that the other players on your team cant.
the nuggets are playing really well, i dont think they need a move this big.
the wolves however, witha big defensive minded garnett need some drastic changes, and the timing of this was too good to be true


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *darth-horax*
> 
> I'm worried about that aspect, too. I'm just hoping that if he comes to Denver that they'll be able to share like Michael and Scottie.


They wouldn't share that well IMO. Even if they did, it wouldn't be effective. Melo playing off the ball is not a good thing. Sure he'll do some cutting and get some alley-oops here and there but he won't be playing to his strengths. AI barely does anything off the ball. 

Michael and Scottie could share cause Scottie didn't have that dominating personality and he took over a game with his all-around game.

AI and Melo dont have all-around games. They both do the same thing, and that is score by creating their own shots.

Now Ai and KG on the other hand. I'd say mad chemistry right there. You have everything you need between those two.

You have arguably the best rebounder in the league in KG. An inside presence on O and D. A playmaker, finisher and outside shooter also. In Ai you have volume scoring and a guy who wants the last shot. He can also make plays, find open guys and get to the basket for FT's and layups.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i can barely think of 2 players in the entire league that are suited to each other better than AI and KG


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

AI with 30 points per game and KG with 12 rebounds per game, plus 20 points per game. Just WOW!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

how come Randy Foye is involved in every trade rumour that involves Minnesota? Why would they get rid of their future?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> i can barely think of 2 players in the entire league that are suited to each other better than AI and KG



AI and Jermaine O'neal


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> how come Randy Foye is involved in every trade rumour that involves Minnesota? Why would they get rid of their future?


Here's Foye's statline tonight: 2 points, 1 assist, 1 rebound, 1/4 from the field, 7 minutes.

That's why.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> AI and Jermaine O'neal


Care to elaborate why?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Care to elaborate why?


cause hes a pacers fan :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> cause hes a pacers fan :biggrin:


Well, duh, but JO is not at the level KG is. KG and AI both are striving for a championship more than I think JO is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Well, duh, but JO is not at the level KG is. KG and AI both are striving for a championship more than I think JO is.


definately, garnett would be much better suited to having a scorer like iverson alongside him too, hes a better rebounder and passer than jermaine


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

OT, christmas hangovers are the worst  lol, but a very merry xmas none the less :cheers:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Breaking news: JO isn't happy. Well, boo yah.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Breaking news: JO isn't happy. Well, boo yah.


you guys think we have any chance at offering for jermaine?
blount has been great as of late, but a KG/JO front court would be awesome.
very unlikey with foyes recent play though, and without him theres not much to offer indiana


----------

